# Dog Rockets in Flight!



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Now preparing for launch from multiple locations. :nod:


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh, god. Nasty...
Put on your gas masks guys.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Now preparing for launch from multiple locations. :nod:


Nothing like the sight of Dog Rockets in Flight, gracefully streaming a Hershey colored contrail, am I right Mike?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Uh oh,,,Im outta town.


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

phager said:


> Nothing like the sight of Dog Rockets in Flight, gracefully streaming a Hershey colored contrail, am I right Mike?


I hope that isn't code for anything........I live right outside of Hershey:biggrin: Nothing like a good Friday bombing run to start the weekend off right. Good stuff.......


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Reporting launch from Alpha site. Code designation "Hershey" confirmed in flight.

Affirmative, phager, payload is aloft, Hershey colored contrail and all. There is no stopping it now.

Someone's gonna be real sorry ...

Awaiting confirmation of launch from Beta site.

At that time, "sorry" won't begin to cover it.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

Tritones said:


> There is no stopping it now.


Quick!! Cork-in-a-bottle!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

op2:op2:op2:op2:op2:mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

LOL! Great picture!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Rocket number 2 launched as well! No DC # as no one should have a clue this is coming! Not until the err Bomb hits the fan, so to speak! Muhahahahaha.

To the target, Please don't hate me, I only do this at the request of my fellow BOTL!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Roger, phager, we read you loud and clear. Secondary launch confirmed.

Confirm - secondary launch authorized by this user.

ainkiller: There is no :help: for target now. :madgrin:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Hmmm, I'm starting to smell a conspiracy in the works here...

I pity the poor bastage(s) on the recieving end of this smelly stink bomb...


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Damn!!! Im a bit skeered now!!!!! WTG Tritones...cant wait to see the carnage!!!! Just hope my house doesnt get hit, we cant pay for anymore repairs to the house!!!!!LOL


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

There is a trail worn in my carpet from my front door to behind my couch, I thank the BOTL's on this site for that new path. Now, thanks to this thread I will probably wear through the carpet and start to see the padding. 

However, I can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Due to unfortunate circumstances beyond my control, I am fairly certain there will be no photographic evidence of the arrival of these payloads at their target. I believe they should impact today, so I will relate the tale of their origin:

There once was a thread to congratulate a certain dog upon the capture of her first fly after seven years off failed attempts. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-discussion/275718-id-like-congratulate-my-dog.html

Much discussion ensued. Someone commented on a dog's faithfulness, companionship, etc:

_Dogs are the best companions! Always happy to see you. Never in a bad mood.Eager to please.Fun to watch.All around,damn good for the spirits! Mine have a fancy for chipmunks..._

Dave (smelvis) edited that post thus:

_Quote:
Originally Posted by Breakaway500 
Hehehe! Nice Mike. Mikes are the best companions! Always happy to see you. Never in a bad mood.Eager to please.Fun to watch.All around,damn good for the spirits! Mine have a fancy for chipmunks...

What Mike is not, well sometimes, not often, okay on a good day. Ah heck_

And:

_I was playing with Mike using Mikes humor LOL_

And, after confirming that Dave was comparing me to a puppy dog, I responded thus:

_Oh, I saw it, Dave. I saw it. I got a good eyeful of it. Oh, yes, I did. And since you made a dog joke, I may have to launch some corresponding rockets, if you catch my drift._

And so began the Dog Rockets in Flight Mission, which unfortunately, due to the aforementioned circumstances, is suddenly a lot less fun (and funny) than when it started. :frown:

But I feel I should at least draw it to a close. I asked Pat to send a few CI unsmokeables that I knew to be in his possession, because I also knew Dave once said he believed them to be truly unsmokeable. For my own part, I sent a fiver of Dutch Masters chocolate-flavored, which I have never tried, and probably wouldn't even smoke with someone else's mouth.


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Tritones said:


> For my own part, I sent a fiver of Dutch Masters chocolate-flavored


:jawUDE, you should be thrown in jail for that!u

:tu


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Dude - you should see the seedy-looking place I had to go to find them!


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Dutch Masters? Is there any tobacco in those? Even still, I have chopped up some rocket and mixed with soil in a pot and the tomatoes grew very well so there is a good use for them.

I think this whole thing is kind of mean. I mean. really, Dutch Masters? Hope you at least tossed in a Sultan for the poor guy.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Don't worry, I threw in some gems for Dave. I know I got an Oliva in there and a couple others I wouldn't be ashamed to smoke. Of course I put them in their own hermetically sealed pouch to prevent cross contamination :rotfl:


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Next time try 7-11 for some "gems." The stores here in Philly sell grape-flavored Phillies.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Well done, Pat! Thanks for the assist!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Lakeman said:


> Quick!! Cork-in-a-bottle!


 Thanks for the bad memories of this weekend!!!!

Lookout below!!! Some rockets on their way~


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Why is there never a mention of why someone is banned. Just, they've been banned. Everyone seems to know the reason, but I have no clue.


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

GTCharged said:


> Why is there never a mention of why someone is banned. Just, they've been banned. Everyone seems to know the reason, but I have no clue.


I'm right there with you on that one!


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

Stogie's post on bannings and temporary bannings


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

:tugotcha!!!!!!!! I didn't see that thread, thanks!


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Lakeman said:


> Stogie's post on bannings and temporary bannings


You post that and act like it's been an announcement and general rule that everyone has known for years.
But in fact, it was just posted 2 days ago so it's not like I knew not to ask why he was temp banned. FFS :/


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

GTCharged said:


> You post that and act like it's been an announcement and general rule that everyone has known for years.
> But in fact, it was just posted 2 days ago so it's not like I knew not to ask why he was temp banned. FFS :/


I can't speak for Lakeman, But I was thinking of posting that same link. I don't think it was posted to be a jerk or anything, more of a heads up. I don't know about anyone else, but I don't want to see any more bannings going around, simply due to unintended ignorance.

I hope this isn't taken in an offensive manner, it's certainly not meant that way. I have no idea what transpired to cause the events of the last couple of days, but I know I'd hate to see any more helpful and valuable members disappear, even for a couple of days.

Just my .02 make of it what you will


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

phager said:


> I can't speak for Lakeman, But I was thinking of posting that same link. I don't think it was posted to be a jerk or anything, more of a heads up. I don't know about anyone else, but I don't want to see any more bannings going around, simply due to unintended ignorance.
> 
> I hope this isn't taken in an offensive manner, it's certainly not meant that way. I have no idea what transpired to cause the events of the last couple of days, but I know I'd hate to see any more helpful and valuable members disappear, even for a couple of days.
> 
> Just my .02 make of it what you will


Yeah... 
Watch me get banned for the post you quoted too. :yield:


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

GTCharged said:


> You post that and act like it's been an announcement and general rule that everyone has known for years.
> But in fact, it was just posted 2 days ago so it's not like I knew not to ask why he was temp banned. FFS :/


GTCharged, I think I struck a nerve there. Sorry about that, I probably should have posted an extra sentence or two, something like "I saw this earlier this week, here's a link to what the mods have to say about it". That's all the post meant. There's a lot of posting going on all across the board, it's pretty easy to miss something.

:focus:


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Lakeman said:


> GTCharged, I think I struck a nerve there. Sorry about that, I probably should have posted an extra sentence or two, something like "I saw this earlier this week, here's a link to what the mods have to say about it". That's all the post meant. There's a lot of posting going on all across the board, it's pretty easy to miss something.
> 
> :focus:


Sorry, I wasn't all there this morning. The doctor has me on Hydrocodone, so I'm kind of hostile and very nauseous lately. Doesn't do the best of things for the mood. Once again, sorry.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

GTCharged said:


> Sorry, I wasn't all there this morning. The doctor has me on Hydrocodone, so I'm kind of hostile and very nauseous lately. Doesn't do the best of things for the mood. Once again, sorry.


No problem, hope you are feeling better. Hydrocodone is nasty stuff. :cowboyic9:


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

Truly, an amazing act of generosity. Fuente, you are a BotL, and hats off to you.

Thank you so much for sharing your kindness, and Starbuck for showing it so well!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Turtle said:


> Truly, an amazing act of generosity. Fuente, you are a BotL, and hats off to you.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your kindness, and Starbuck for showing it so well!


Arrrrgh, Tortuga, me bucko - carrrtain I am you musta lost both yer eyes in battle! Methinks you posted blind to the wrong thread!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Arrrrgh, Tortuga, me bucko - carrrtain I am you musta lost both yer eyes in battle! Methinks you posted blind to the wrong thread!


Arrgh, me bucko, a turtle only sticks his head above water now and then...LOL :fish:


----------

